# Weird sounds?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a AW Mystery Machine which I think came out of the jewel case for the 1st time in years just the other day. It runs fine..it sounds however like a cross between nails on a chalkboard and driving a car with emergency brake locked up.

From what I can see at slower speeds it looks fine and there is no odd wear on the car whatsoever...should I be using oil somewhere on this? I'm tempted to make a video just so you guys can hear it..it's awful to the point where I don't even want to run it!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Dont forget the front axles too! Any place where you have a moving component against a stationary component. Keep us posted!

JS


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

See if the rivet that holds the back gear is spinning. It may need to be tightened up.

I had a F&F Xtraction that sounded like the Jetson's car.... That one was a joy to run! :lol:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

77, yup, oil is good. Flip the car over and apply a very small drop to the centre, largest hole. It acts as the bushing for the bottom of the arm shaft and when dry, it squeals like a pig. I little oil should quieten it down and has the added benefit of a nice hot oil smell after a bunch of laps.

Hope that solves the problem.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

also a little under the motor gear so it get on the shaft and down the hole.
some under the middle gear so it rides on a film, and do the back gear line the motor gear. then some oil on the back hole for the cluster shaft


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya cant make pancakes without oil!

Follow the oiling instructions/schedule for the T-jet. Easy on the comm and less is more in general. 

Otherwise check your guide pin to see if it's dragging/skreeching the base of the slot .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Seventy7 said:


> I have a AW Mystery Machine which I think came out of the jewel case for the 1st time in years just the other day. It runs fine..it sounds however like a cross between nails on a chalkboard and driving a car with emergency brake locked up.
> 
> From what I can see at slower speeds it looks fine and there is no odd wear on the car whatsoever...should I be using oil somewhere on this? I'm tempted to make a video just so you guys can hear it..it's awful to the point where I don't even want to run it!


check the chassis 2C if the upper/lower chassis sections clip is on right....
had a beach bomb that exploded @ 1/2 lap ...... easy fix w/ no damage 2 chassis.....
normal AW "Quality-Control" :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

